# Trying to get in contact to NMC



## tomash (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi, do anybody of you members of NMC know how to get in contact with the Club secretary? I send a mail to [email protected] 2 weeks ago but haven't got an answer. Is there another person to contact to become a member?
Thanks!
Tomas


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That is the correct email address to write to, try sending another one


----------



## tomash (Oct 31, 2010)

OK, I'll do that, thanks!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

if you want to become a member you just have to download the form


----------



## tomash (Oct 31, 2010)

I had some questions concerning the payment from another country to the UK, but thanks anyway!


----------

